# Best INSTRUMENTALS



## undercoverfbi (Oct 2, 2018)

List em! I tend to like these instrumental, vaporwave like songs. I can get down on instrumental rap too but I prefer...


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 3, 2018)

Love this live version of Cliffs of Dover. He plays it so damn clean, and his guitar tone sounds amazing to my ears.


----------



## organitron (Oct 3, 2018)

You're Not Alone, the whole album.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 8, 2018)

To fully appreciate the Buck Dharma tune, take a couple of minutes to to watch the event that inspired it first. Well worth it imo.


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> To fully appreciate the Buck Dharma tune, take a couple of minutes to to watch the event that inspired it first. Well worth it imo.


I was aboard the USS Saipan that morning. We were heading south in the IO, very near the Equator {and the Shell Back festivities that come with crossing} when we got the word. We turned around and steamed north at 30 knots, when 28 was all the old bathtub was rated for. The next morning when I went out there were US warships as far as they eye could see. We had that coast lined, just letting them know we were there.

I never did get to be a Shell Back.


----------



## too larry (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 10, 2018)

Such an awesome and diverse band.


----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Such an awesome and diverse band.


That's awesome. haha. Mike Patton is insane.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2018)

I'd know these Chris Hillman mandolin licks anywhere.


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 17, 2018)

STRONGLY RECOMMEND


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 17, 2018)

My ex-girlfriend on ukelele.


----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I'd know these Chris Hillman mandolin licks anywhere.


Sorry for breaking thread guidelines with the singing and everything, but. . . .


----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> My ex-girlfriend on ukelele.


Pretty cool. And by cool, I mean hot.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 17, 2018)

too larry said:


> Sorry for breaking thread guidelines with the singing and everything, but. . . .


You're not really sorry, now are you?  Me neither.
The only low point Chris Hillman ever had in his fantastic career, was as a sideman in Manassas [ wasn't his fault], and in a failed 'supergroup' Souther Hillman Furay, though J D Souther aquitted himself well.

no idea why the format......


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy holiday. Enjoy the awesomeness.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 28, 2018)

No love for ^^^ ?? 

Then...how 'bout the Simon twins, Paul and Eddie, sans Garfunkel ?

*** also, two former g/fs at :40.


----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> No love for ^^^ ??
> 
> Then...how 'bout the Simon twins, Paul and Eddie, sans Garfunkel ?
> 
> *** also, two former g/fs at :40.


I didn't actually listen until just now.. . . . . .

. . . . . I skipped ahead to 40 seconds.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## playallnite (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 30, 2019)

Hombre fortunado !


----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


Big moves for such a small instrument.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


You are riding that Blonde wave today.


----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## bruno8437 (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## bruno8437 (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Buzzzxx (Nov 16, 2019)

Check out anything by god is an astronaut


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## thnkvoid (Nov 21, 2019)

undercoverfbi said:


> List em! I tend to like these instrumental, vaporwave like songs. I can get down on instrumental rap too but I prefer...


check out my page-- i make beats.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## injinji (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (May 3, 2020)

Written by a genius that played no musical instrument


----------



## Amos Otis (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (May 4, 2020)

I actually prefer Camper Van Beethoven's cover of it over the original


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Jul 14, 2020)

almost a cliché at this point, but it's a classic


----------



## SFnone (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## CannaOnerStar (Jul 29, 2020)

Heres some true gold you likely never heard for you rockers:


----------



## dbz (Jul 29, 2020)

Random Metal


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 31, 2020)




----------

